# What the forecast



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone else use this? It's a fun weather app.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I've seen that, but didn't know what it was called. The comments are really funny. This one made me laugh, even though I don't know what Cholula is.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Lol it's a hot sauce.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Let's see who wins. 😁


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I had a patient today, upon leaving the clinic, I overhead her saying; "Oh! It's like walking into hell! Cute little old lady. I laughed my a$$ off :lol:


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

This one is from earlier. 


Current


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

It feels a lot hotter than this.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> It feels a lot hotter than this.


Lol. That's funny.


----------

